# Another interesting E30 vs E36 vs E46 M3 thread



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.bm3w.co.uk/bbs/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=002369

esp. notice Tom's comments :yikes:  :yikes:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Hehe, if I could get myself into an E46 M3, I'm sure I'd love it. For my decision, cost was one of the factors that came into play. I get the impression that the E46 M3 is a worthy successor to the E36 M3, but I was comparing E36 M3s to Plain Jane E46ers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

Actually, I think the comments in that thread were too dependent on stuff the posters had read in certain press. The E36 M3 was the most mass-market M3 built and, as a result, is often disparaged.

But it is also impossible to get purely objective responses on any of these boards as people tend to like what they own (or they wouldn't own it).

I love my car and reading someone disparage it will not make me stop enjoying it. 

That said, I still want an E30 M3.


----------

